# Barebow String Walking -tiller



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been fooling around with string walking lately and have had trouble getting a good tune for close range..20 to 30 yards. But, with finger close to the knock I have good bare shaft result out to 60 and 70 m.

I've just up'd my poundage to 42#s and it has been really frustrating getting solid arrow flight. I was wondering at what point should I start playing with tiller on my limbs? I'm at even tiller right now.
Art


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I set things at 0 and the tuning for a crawl at 45M. Seems to be a set of balances. Closer the tuning is off but I guess you have to trade off somewhere and chose to use 45M as my be arrow flight. everything else is a little off and I change the button a bit to keep my string alignment the same. Too much tiller (neg) seemed to make my hold a bit wobbly, so I went back to zero..Gar.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I set mine at 0,3 under, index finger against the nock at 60y. At anything under 25y things get a bit spooky. Fritz


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Usual tiller for good bare bow tuning is negative, up to 1/4" more on lower limb. In order to get a good balance of the limbs, if the pair has a positive tiller built in, use it reversing the limbs. This is what several top Italian BB shooters do.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Usual tiller for good bare bow tuning is negative, up to 1/4" more on lower limb. In order to get a good balance of the limbs, if the pair has a positive tiller built in, use it reversing the limbs. This is what several top Italian BB shooters do.


What makes the tuning of barebow benefit from this negative tiller?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Warbow said:


> What makes the tuning of barebow benefit from this negative tiller?


Barebow in Europe ~ stringwalking.

So, a lower string hold than for gap/split finger. This pulls more on the lower limb so it returns quicker. To get it to close with the upper limb you weaken it, ergo the negative tiller.

However, not everyone uses negative tiller, some of the Swedes, who also know how to shoot BB  , use positive tiller.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

It's all so confusing. I guess as Greysides told me it will depend on the archer. His release, anchor, and aim. What is comfortable.

Is it necessary to shoot a bow that is dedicated to barebow....A Spig club, Bern ino...etc. Or can you use a normal Oly style bow?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A BB specific riser definitely helps, but I'd say if your competition allows a screw-in weight then you can make due with almost any Oly riser.
I like 0 tiller on my BB rig, but its a Bernardini Nilo and the arrow pass/grip is noticeably higher then most Oly risers. I feel this removes some of the stress from the lower limb. Enough that my point-on indoor set-up I keep about 2mm of positive.
But I'm still learning this stuff right now.

-Grant


----------



## crolla (Feb 3, 2011)

you can use whatever you want. my father stringwalks w/a longbow, and shoots quite well. leave it at even tiller and play with everything else, including form. i found when i began to s.w. i got so caught up in the tuning i almost forgot how to shoot. get it as close as you can then just shoot. it WILL come together. and you will embrace the darkside!


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I make some experiments today and found that negative do not work for me as top limb flex too much IMO.
I know it should work the other way but with 2mm negative (2mm more on bottom limb) looks the way you can see on the picture. 








Martin


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

beleg2 said:


> I make some experiments today and found that negative do not work for me as top limb flex too much IMO.
> I know it should work the other way but with 2mm negative (2mm more on bottom limb) looks the way you can see on the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Average tuning for BB field is at 25mt, indoor tuning is of course at 18 mt. Looking to picture, it seems that your nocking point is very high and you are just shooting under the nock, that of course stresses a lot the upper limb. Is your Bare shaft with the fletched arrows at 18 mt? This should be the starting point for tuning...


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you vittorio,
I know 30 m is a lttle longer than usual but I want my tunning at 30 meter as FITA barebow is shot at 30 and 50 meters.
My grip is one finger under the lower nocking point in this picture, my point on for 3under is about 45m.
I did not recheck nocking point fro this set up but in works ok for tillers of -2mm and +3mm.
BTW As I almost never shot mediterranean grip, I do my serving as short as posible on the upper part.
I do not want to hijack this thread but with 3mm positve tiller limbs are almos in line.
Thanks
Martin


----------

